# Port Mansfield Offshore - Saturday



## safisher (Dec 20, 2005)

Leave Port @ 4am fish until dark, head back in.

Tuna/Wahoo/Grouper/AJ/ Snapper/Ling/Dorado

26' Glacier Bay

Share boat expenses- estimate $100 per person

Serious only ( that means you already know you can get the time off & go)

Nick
210.857.3473


----------



## centex99 (Sep 11, 2010)

Any chance for an overnight-er instead?


----------



## tunasniper (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks again for everything! You guys are awesome!


----------

